# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Đến Nam Phi ngắm mùa phượng tím - Du lịch Nam Phi

## dungntn

Khi  xứ mình vào mùa thu đông thì ở Nam Phi đang là tiết xuân, là lúc loài  phượng tím Jacaranda nở rộ. Trong tiết trời se lạnh mà được tản bộ dưới  những vòm phượng tím nở hoa, bạn sẽ hiểu vì sao đây là thời điểm Nam Phi  quyến rũ hơn bao giờ hết.

Mùa xuân Nam Phi kéo dài từ cuối tháng 9 đến tháng 12. Những  ai yêu phượng tím sẽ choáng ngợp trước khung trời hoa Jacaranda nhuộm  màu tím biếc, phủ khắp các thành phố, Jacaranda không chỉ có sắc màu  quyến rũ mà còn có hương thơm ngào ngạt.

 Nắng xuân dịu ngọt tỏa chiếu lên những ô cửa kính các các tòa nhà cao  tầng đem đến cho Jonhannesburg vẻ đẹp rực rỡ của thành phố vàng, kim  cương và đá quý.

 Đến đây bạn không thể bỏ qua thị trấn Gold Reef City hiền hòa, nơi  bạn sẽ có cơ hội hóa thân thành những người thợ mỏ, khám phá quy trình  khai thác vàng bên trong lòng đất.


 

Công viên quốc gia Pilanesbreg sẽ đưa bạn vào một thế giới thiên  nhiên hoang dã, tận mắt chứng kiến cuộc sống của những loài thú hoang dã  của Châu Phi.

 Rời Jonhannesburg đến Pretoria, bạn sẽ chìm đắm trong không gian thật  lãng mạn khiến nhiều người không ngần ngại gọi Pretoria là “thành phố  hoa phượng tím”.

 Ở thành phố này hiện hữu vẻ đẹp sang trọng của các tòa nhà được thiết  kế theo phong cách kiến trúc cổ điển Anh và nét trang nghiêm của trụ sở  ngoại giao của nhiều nước trên thế giới. Những dãy nhà màu nâu đất xây  kiên cố bằng gạch nung, có nhiều cửa sổ, những công viên hoa nở khắp nơi  cùng những công trình công cộng thanh lịch, tất cả tạo nên một thành  phố châu Âu giữa lòng châu Phi.

 Tạm biệt Pretoria trong cảm giác bâng khuâng, lưu luyến về màu hoa  tím của loài cây Jacaranda nở đầy trên phố. Cape Town – thành phố được  ví như “viên ngọc xanh” giữa lục địa đen, là bức tranh đẹp đẽ, căng tràn  sức sống của thiên nhiên, sẽ đem đến cho bạn một chuyến đi không thể  nào ấn tượng hơn.


 

Đứng từ trên đỉnh Núi Bàn cao 1.073m bạn sẽ thu vào tầm mắt cảnh  hoàng hôn tuyệt đẹp, và thành phố ngập tràn trong ánh vàng, lung linh,  huyền ảo như trong truyện cổ tích.

 Hãy dạo quanh bán đảo Cape, chiêm ngưỡng cảnh quan thoáng đãng, hít  thở không khí trong lành của Sea Point và vịnh Hout, hãy sải bước trên  bãi biển Boulders, bạn sẽ có dịp hiểu thêm về cuộc sống của các chú chim  cánh cụt ở đây.


 
Một hành trình tour 8 ngày tham quan Johnannesburg – Sun City – Pretoria  – Cape Town – Mauritius sẽ là một lựa chọn mới cho kỳ nghỉ của bạn và  gia đình.



(Theo 24h)

----------


## dung89

Con đường thêm lãng mạn nhưng mình chưa thấy phượng tím bao giờ

----------


## phuongvtt1991

:Smile:  giờ mới biết có cả phượng tím

----------

